# First .223



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Fellas, I'm looking at purchasing my first .223 and I'm looking at the Savage Axis. I'm not trying to spend a ton of money on one right now, but I still want something that's adequate. With all the knowledge and wisdom throughout this forum, I would greatly appreciate your feedback and suggestions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Savage builds a damn fine weapon for the money. Probably one of the most accurate right out of the box.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Savage does build a real nice rifle the price can't be beat. I own one in 22-250 and like it. That said I've heard nothing bad about the Ruger either. I own several of their Mk ll's. I'd shop a sale on whichever.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The Savage Axis is a great rifle, I believe you can get it with the scope package. I am surprised Short moved up to the Ruger American rifle, maybe it's the optics package? Either way Savage or Ruger makes decent rifles for the price. Just get the right twist rate to suit your needs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The axis with scope package(including rings and mounts) is Axis II. It's not a top of the line scope(I think it's Bushnell) but it'll hold zero. When i bought mine the rings for the non scoped rifle were enough to make it a better buy to get the package(and they were out of the rings with no expected shipment date) I put a better hunk of glass on the top of mine (Nikon 4.5x14)


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Their website is showing weaver kaspa on the axis II. The higher end packages show to come with the nikons. I was looking at the Ruger ranch in a 300 blk just to ride around in the truck and on the tractor because they are fairly inexpensive and a decent firearm. I think savage has set the stage for a quality weapon built for the working man but with exceptional accuracy. Remington and Ruger jumped on the wagon to produce a cheaper rifle to compete and now Winchester has got on board.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Is that all I have to do to get you posting...lol. My wife's Savage 22-250 only cost $20, but she won it at a raffle. The Burris scope that came with it, is doing the job...


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the great insight. I'm thinking about buying the Savage Axis SS for just over $300. Or, should I spend a little extra and build an AR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

heck, i am always gonna say go with the AR

but thats just me, i love that platform

but you gotta decide what you really want in and from a weapon


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a personal decision, but I prefer my R-15 over my bolt for one reason only, the adjustable stock. In the winter where I am thick clothing becomes a little problem but a lot of guys dont care. Just something to think about.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, that is also one of my reasons for liking this platform

up here in Mn if your gonna hunt its almost a guarantee that you will be bundled up.but yet you will be practicing at the range during months when its warmer out and only wearing a t-shirt(yes you do get funny looks from others at the range when you show up with just a t-shirt and no pants lol)

then there is the magazine capacity. here we dont have a limit on capacity when it comes to hunting deer or predators with rifles. so when i go out for predators i really only need to take one full mag with me.

but my number one reason for loving this platform is because the liberals and government doesnt want me to have it


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Appreciate the feedback. Maybe I'll buy a Savage and build an AR. Two more guns sound better than one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Elkoholic87 said:


> Appreciate the feedback. Maybe I'll buy a Savage and build an AR. Two more guns sound better than one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i like the way your thinking


----------

